# ID this?



## Brust112 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello all, recently my father and I took trip to Florida for some fishing. We camped at Manatee Springs Park in Chiefland, FL. While we were walking around the boardwalk by the spring we noticed the bug below. I knew some of you were pretty knowledgable on these types of things, so I snapped a picture. Can anyone identify what it is, I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi, the image tag isnt working, I coppied and pasted the link to my address bar to see the pic. 
Kinda blurry pic, cant tell what that is.


----------

